# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Zbulohet një planet i ri i ngjashëm me Tokën!

## Borix

*Shkencetaret zbulojne planetin me te ngjashem me Token*

_(c) 2007 Associated Press (CNN.com)_

Pika Interesante:
*○* Planeti gjendet 120 trilion milje larg sistemit tone diellor
*○* Planeti eshte pese here me i rende se Toka, me nje force rendese 1.6 here me te forte
*○* Nuk dihet nese planeti eshte i akullt apo i gurte (si Toka). Nese eshte i gurte, diametri i tij do te jete 5.5 here me i madh se i Tokes. Nese eshte i akullt, do te jete shume here me i madh
*○* Teorkisht, ne baze te ketyre rezultateve, planeti duhet te kete nje atmosfere
*○* Jeta ne kete planet eshte besueshmerisht e mundur
*○* Zbulimi konsiderohet nje hap domethenes per zbulimin e mundshem te jetes ne univers
*○* Planeti, i mbiquajtur 581c, ecen ne orbite rreth 'xhuxhit te kuq' Gliese 581
*○* Nje vit ne kete planet eshte ekuivalent me 13 dite tokesore
*○* Shkencetaret besojne se planeti eshte i mbushur me uje te rrjedhshem
*○* Temperatura eshte e mundur te jete njelloj si ne Toke
*○* Zbulimi paraqet nje stimul tjeter per t'i dhene pergjigje pyetjes "A jemi vetem?"

----------


## Darius

Sa po behesha gati ta postoja kur e pashe qe e kishe hapur si teme me vete  :buzeqeshje: 

Lajmi nuk eshte thjeshte interesant per faktin e nje zbulimi te nje planeti te ri ne nje yll relativisht te afert me tonin por per faktin qe ky planet mund te kete 50 % uje, pra dete dhe oqeane qe do te thote jete.
Zbulimi konsiderohet si nje kthese e madhe ne histori. Shkenctaret franceze, svicerane dhe portugeze llogarisin se ky planet ka nje madhesi prej 50 % me te madhe se toka dhe orbiton nje yll nga ata qe konsiderohen si xhuxhet e kuq dhe qe eshte relativisht afer me token. Per yllin mendohet se ka dhe dy planete te tjere.

Foto e meposhtme eshte nje paraqitje artistike e planetit te ri. Lajmi me i plote mund te lexohet ne anglisht ketu: *Distant planet judged possibly habitable*

----------


## Davius

*Zbulohet "kloni" i Tokës

Astronomët kanë vrojtuar në thellësi të kozmosit një planet të ngjashëm me tonin, që mund të ketë shenja jeta*

15 vjet kanë kaluar qëkurse u krye zbulimi i planetit të parë jashtë sistemit tonë diellor. Por tashmë astronomët me çduket kanë arritur para kohe objektivin që i kishin vënë vetes, pra gjetjen e një planeti ekstrasolar: zbulimi i një bote të re të ngjashme me Tokën, që me shumë gjasa mund të stimulonte edhe jetën.

Shkencëtarët që punojnë nën drejtimin e Stephane Udry dhe Michel Mayor të Observatorit të Gjenevës, të cilët qysh në vitin 1992 kishin zbuluar të parët eksoplanetë (planetë që ndodhen jashtë sistemit tonë diellor), e gjetën planetin në rrugën e yjësisë 581. Para dy vjetësh, i njëjti ekip kishte zbuluar një tjetër planet të përmasave të Neptunit në orbitë, që ndodhej rreth yllit të vogël në ngjyrë të kuqe. Ka madje edhe dëshmi se yjësia 581- me një distancë prej 20,5 vitesh dritë, njëri ndër 100 yjet e tjera të Tokës -është një sistem që përbëhet nga e pakta tre planetë.

Që astronomët kanë zbuluar tashmë një planet të ngjashëm me Tokën, kjo është plotësisht mbresëlënëse e sensacionale. Pasi ai nga pesha, madhësia e përmasat i përngjason më shumë Tokës, në krahasim me mbi 200 eksoplanetët e zbuluar dhe njohur deri më tani. "Unë kisha llogaritur se në këtë zbulim ne do të vinim pas tri ose pesë vjetësh", thotë eksperti amerikan i planetëve e hapësirës, Sean Raymond i Universitetit të Kolorados. Ai flet pa mëdyshje për një "zbulim sensacional". 


*Temperatura nga 0 në 40 gradë celsius* 

Planeti i ri i zbuluar së fundmi është 50 për qind më i madh se Toka dhe thuajse pesë herë më i rëndë se planeti ynë. "Sipas vlerësimeve tona, temperatura mesatare në sipërfaqen e tij shkon në kufijtë mes 0 e 40 gradë celsius", thotë ndërkohë Udry, njëri nga shkencëtarët e grupit, që bëri të mundur edhe zbulimin. "Përveç kësaj, modelet parashikojnë se planeti në sipërfaqen e tij ose mund të jetë i mbushur me shkëmbinj, ose me oqeane".

Të tilla të dhëna duket se i kanë elektrizuar shkencëtarët. Ekzistenca e ujit të pijshëm në temperatura të moderuara vlerësohet si njëra ndër kushtet bazë për lindjen e stimulimin e jetës. "Natyrisht që duhet të dëshmohet se ekzistojnë edhe elementë të tjerë si karboni e nitrogjeni, që me shumë gjasa edhe mund të jenë prezentë atje", deklaron ndërkohë Forveille. "Më pas do të nevojitet edhe një "mekanizëm i shkrepjes", në mënyrë që të lindë jeta, për të cilin askush nuk di të thotë se si duhej të ishte".

Xavier Delfosse, njëri ndër kërkuesit e përfshirë në këtë zbulim shkencor, shkon madje shumë larg kur thotë se ëndërron për një mision kërkimor të instaluar në atë planet, pasi ai dëshmon disa kushte e rrethana minimale për jetesë dhe është relativisht më i afërti si natyrë me Tokën. "Në një hartë imagjinare thesaresh të universit, ky planet do të shënohej me shenjën X". Vetëm dy javë më parë, shkencëtarët kishin dëshmuar gjetjen e ujit në atmosferën e një eksoplaneti (një planeti pra që gjendet jashtë sistemit tonë diellor). Në maj të vitit 2006, shkencëtarët gjetën një planet me madhësinë e Neptunit, që rrethon yllin e tij në të ashtuquajturën "zona e gjelbër" dhe për këtë arsye mund edhe të zotëronte ujë të rrjedhshëm (të pijshëm). 


*Vëzhgimet direkte do ta vërtetojnë zbulimin* 

Udry dhe kolegët e tij kanë përdorur një instrument të konstruktuar pikërisht për të gjuajtur planetët jashtë sistemit tonë diellor, një teleskop të tipit "Harps" 3,6 metra të gjatë, të vendosur në pikëvëzhgimin planetar evropian ("Eso") në lokalitetin kilian të La Silla-s. Shkencëtarët e kërkuesit pritet që shumë shpejt ta botojnë të plotë studimin e zbulimin e tyre (të pretenduar) në faqet e revistës së specializuar "Astronomy & Astrophysics". "Eso" gjithsesi, mësohet se e ka hedhur paraprakisht e para njoftimin dhe studimin e tyre thuajse të plotë në faqen e saj zyrtare në internet.

Nëse ata me të vërtetë kanë zbuluar një planet që mund të stimulonte jetën, kjo nuk është akoma 100% e sigurt. Vetëm spektri i dritës së një planeti mund ta dëshmonte përbërjen kimike të atmosferës së tij dhe të jepte më pas shpjegim nëse jeta do të ishte apo jo e mundur. Por për këtë më parë duhej vëzhguar nga pranë një planet, gjë e cila me teknikën e sotme thuajse është plotësisht e pamundur. Vetëm gjatë gjeneratës së dytë të instrumenteve të vëzhgimit hapësinor- sikurse është për shembull teleskopi amerikan "James-Webb", apo dhe sateliti evropian i hedhur kohët e fundit në hapësirë me emrin "Corot" -do të ishin ndoshta në gjendje ta kryenin këtë në një fazë të mëvonshme.

Të dhënat e deritanishme mbi planetët e rinj mund të shijohen me të njëjtën vëmendje. "Vlerësimet tona mbi përmasat dhe peshën e tij kanë marrë parasysh këtu edhe vlerësimet që vijnë nga grupime të tjera shkencëtarësh e vëzhguesish", tha Udry, bashkautor me Thierry Forveille në prononcimet e tij të para për mediat. 

Lisa Kaltenegger e "Harvard-Smithsonian Center for Astrophysics" në Kembrixh (shteti amerikan i Massachusetts), beson se kolegët e saj nga Gjeneva kanë bërë një zbulim sensacional. "Ne kemi stimuluar atmosferën e planetëve të kësaj madhësie", thotë ndërkohë shkencëtarja gjermane. Rezultati: planeti në fjalë mund të ishte i banueshëm. Gjithsesi, stimulimet në atmosferë duhej të përputheshin më saktësisht edhe me zonën e kuqe të yjeve të vegjël, siç është yjësia 851. 


*Kritikat dhe dyshimet* 

"Pesë herë sa pesha e tokës dhe një gjysmë here më i madh se ajo nga përmasat, kjo tingëllon shumë e këndshme", deklaroi ndërkohë edhe Ralph Neuhaeuser nga qendra gjermane për eksoplanetët në Jena. Por nuk duhet të harrojmë se metoda Wobble e përdorur në këtë rast nga shkencëtarët e studiuesit nga Gjeneva, jep vetëm një masë minimale besimi. Në rastet e tjera që janë përdorur për rreth 200 planetët e tjerë të zbuluar deri më tani jashtë sistemit tonë diellor, vetëm 17 prej tyre janë verifikuar me metoda alternative. Nga ana tjetër, Forveille thotë se "ne nuk e dimë me saktësi nëse ekziston apo jo ujë i pijshëm në këtë planet, e kështu që nuk duam të spekulojmë në këtë drejtim. H2O është sigurisht një molekulë që në hapësirë haset shpesh. Porse sigurinë absolute për këtë mund ta japë vetëm vëzhgimi direkt". 

_Gazeta SHQIP_

----------


## Hyllien

Me sa morra vesh une, ky planet nuk rrutullohet. Keshtu qe njera ane eshte ftohte gjithmone, tjetra me ndryshe.

----------


## F.M

Zbulohen 28 planete të reja

Këto planete janë ndër 37 objektet e vështruara në orbitat e yjeve të largëta nga ekipi i SHBA-së dhe ekipi anglo-australian, vitin e kaluar.
Objekte të tjera të raportuara nga grupi në takimin në Honolulu të Shoqërisë Astronomike Amerikane, kanë përfshirë dhe 5 yje të fikura të njohur si ‘xhuxhë të kaftë’.Këto zbulime rrisin numrin e planeteve të jashtme në 236, shumica e të cilëve janë gjetur nga ky ekip.
”Sa më shumë që kërkojmë, aq më shumë planete gjejmë”, tha prof. Tinney nga Universiteti i Walesit të Ri Jugor, drejtues i pjesës anglo-australiane të Kërkimit të Planeteve. Ndër zbulimet janë së paku katër sisteme me planete të shumta. Planetet e tjera janë të ashtuquajtura gjigantë gazi, të ngjashme me Jupiterin, pa sipërfaqe solide. “10 deri në 15 për qind e yjeve kanë në orbitat e tyre gjigantë gazi”, tha prof. Tinney. ”Një fraksion i madh yjesh mund të ketë planete tepër të vegjël për t’u zbuluar.”

Super Toka

Ndër to mund të përfshihen objekte me përmasat e Tokës, në të cilat mund të ketë jetë.
Planeti i jashtëm më i vogël është zbuluar në orbitën përreth Gliese 581. Më herët këtë vit, shkencëtarët duke përdorur teleskopin me madhësi 3.6 m të Observatorit Evropian Jugor (ESO) në Kili, zbuluan planetin e jashtëm më tëvogël – siç i quajnë shkencëtarët planetet në orbitat rreth yjeve te ndryshëm nga dielli.
”Super Toka” është në orbitën rreth Gliese 581, 20.5 vjet dritë larg, në yllësinë Libra. Radiusi i planetit është 1.5 herë më i madh se i Tokës.Intriguese është e dhëna se planeti mund të përmbajë ujë në formë likuide, elementi kyç i jetës.
Zbulimi u bë nëpërmjet një pajisjeje të ndjeshme që mund të matë ndryshimet në shpejtësinë e yjeve nën influencën e tërheqjes nga gravitacioni i planeteve në afërsi.
E njëjta metodë është përdorur për zbulimin e fundit të tufës të planeteve jashtë sistemit diellor.Këto teknika lejojnë shkencëtarët të vërejnë ndryshime në lëvizjen e yjeve deri në një metër për sekondë.
Astronomët janë të bllokuar në këto metoda indirekte të zbulimit për arsye se teknologjia e teleskopëve dështon në pasqyrimin e objekteve, sidomos kur kanë orbitë në afërsi të shkëlqimit të një ylli.

Planeti i akullt

Planeti i akullt Zbulimi i 28 planeteve të reja u ka dhënë astronomëve objekte të reja për të studiuar në hollësi.Në prezantimin e zbulimeve, prof. Geoff Marcy veçoi një planettë zbuluar para dy vitesh, nga i cili, tashmë është përfituar informacion jashtëzakonisht “i pasur”.
Në orbitë përreth Gliese 436, 30 vjet drite nga Toka, është një planet gjigant akulli, i cili sipas llogarive të shkencëtarëve zviceranë dhe belgë, ka përmasa 22 herë më të mëdha se të Tokës, që do të thotë pak më i madh se planeti Neptun.
”Duhet të jetë 50 % shkëmb dhe 50 % ujë, me ndoshta sasi të vogla hidrogjeni dhe heliumi”, tha prof.Marcy.
Sidoqoftë, nuk është e thënë që ky planet të ketë kushte për jetë.
BBC

----------


## Jasmin

Planeti i ri i ngjashem me token gjendet me larg diellit  astronomet amerikane te cilet e zbuluan planetin e ri thone se gjendet mbrapa Plutonit .Ata ia vune emrin "SuperToka". End nuk dihet nese ka njerez ose jo ne ate planet por nese ka ata duhet te jene ndryshe nga ne nese jo do te thote se planeti eshte duke u formuar.

----------


## Borix

Natyre, e kemi fjalen per nje planet rreth 120 trilion milje larg _sitemit tone diellor_...

----------


## RaPSouL

Mundet nje pyetje , eshte pare planeti nga largesia apo nga afer ?

----------


## King_Arthur

ti larte normal qe nga largesia se nga afer nuk kemi shanse ne  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Borix

Rapsoul, largesia e objekteve qiellore nga nje pike e dhene referimi (ne rastin tone, planeti Toke, ose sistemi Diellor) percaktohet fale nje metodologjie te perafert qe i referohemi si 'Shkalla e Distances se Objekteve'. Kjo perdoret per objekte qe jane jashtezakonisht larg pikes se referimit. Per me teper, fale mjeteve te fuqishme te vezhgimit yjet, si ylli Gliese 581, nje xhuxh i kuq rreth te cilit rrotullohet planeti ne fjale (581c), observohen fale radiacioneve. Per pasoje, cdo lloj oshilacioni rreth nje ylli nenkupton qe nje objekt tjeter qendron prane tij. Pershembull, planeti Pluton u zbulua fale oshilacioneve qe u vezhguan ne trajektoren e planetit Neptun. E njejta gje edhe me objektet distante. Duhet te ri-theksoj se planeti i sapo-zbuluar *besohet* te jete nje super-Toke. Per me teper, hidhi nje sy artikullit perkates ne Wikipedia.

----------


## REFERI

Cka kam une referi me keto gjana a u zbulua nji toke ose nuk u zbulua?Edhe ju kot e hargjoni kohen ne vend se kishit me maru noj pun ma me randesi kurse juve po zbulioni planetin e ri?Leni pash zotin se kemi pun tjera ma me rendesi ja per shembull ado najapin ata kokeqypat e bashkesis boterore pavaresin ose jo?
 Kete pun sjam tuje ereferu se ska rezultat...

----------


## Gostivari_usa

kujt i duhen keto planete te reja , kur mjete fluturimi nuk kemi per te shkuar atje !!! 120 trilion milja ose 192 trilion kilometra !!! Me cfar do ti udhetojme keto me nje "gomar" kozmik ( rakete )  :buzeqeshje:  .
Mendoj shkencetarte me shum duhet te bazohen ne mjetet e fluturimit ,pra te bejne zbulime te mjeteve te cilet do te fluturojne me nje shpejtesi te madhe , nese jo me shpejtesi te drites , te pakten me 30 % e saj gje qe eshte e mundur nqs si burim energjetik perdoret anti materia .

IceFus1on

----------


## BARAT

*Për herë të parë, në një trup qiellor jashtë sistemit diellor*

*"Pika uji" në planetin e largët*

_Konsiderohet si një hap shumë i rëndësishëm në gjetjen e shenjave të jetës, edhe shumë larg nesh_

Është zbuluar ekzistenca e një planeti, njëra anë e të cilit gjendet përjetësisht nën dritën e ditës, ndërsa tjetra, nën një natë të pambarimtë. Në të, një vit i tërë kalon brenda vetëm 48 orëve, ndërkohë që temperaturat e sipërfaqes janë aq të larta sa për të shkrirë kallajin.

Por, në të njëjtën kohë, është edhe planeti ku shkencëtarët, për herë të parë kanë arritur të provojnë praninë e ujit në një trup qiellor përtej sistemit tonë diellor - zbulim që shënon një hap shumë të rëndësishëm në kërkimet për shenja jete jashtëtokësore.

Planeti njihet vetëm në emrin e koduar, me të cilin e kanë pagëzuar shkencëtarët HD 189733b. Vërtitet rreth një ylli me përmasa të përafërta me ato të Diellit në konstelacionin Vulpecula, rreth 63 vite dritë larg nga Toka - rreth 380 milionë milje larg.

Para dy ditësh, një skuadër astronomësh, nën drejtimin e Giovanna Tinetti, "European Space Agency" (Agjencisë Evropiane Hapësinore) njoftoi se kishte gjetur prova bindëse për praninë e ujit në një "exoplanet" (planet i një sistemi diellor që nuk është yni).

"Trupat na u përshkuan nga mornica, teksa identifikonim shenja të pranisë së ujit në një planet që gjendet trilionë milje larg", tha doktoresha Tinetti, e cila gjithashtu bashkëpunon nga afër edhe me "University College" të Londrës.

Është pranuar gjerësisht se uji është elementi themelor për praninë e jetës në një planet - ose së paku të asaj jete që njohim ne - por ka pak shanse që ndonjë gjallesë të arrijë t‘i mbijetojë nxehtësisë së HD 189733b, një "gjigand i gaztë" i ngjashëm me Jupiterin.

E megjithatë, zbulimi i pranisë së ujit në një sistem kaq të largët në raport me ne, shënon një hap të konsiderueshëm në kërkimet për gjetjen e shenjave të jetës në planetë të tjerë, shpjegoi Profesori Yuk Yung, i Institutit të Teknologjisë në Kaliforni.

"Uji është një ndër elementet bazë të jetës që ne njohim. Është mjaft emocionuese të zbulojmë se gjendet me bollëk në një tjetër sistem diellor, ashtu si edhe në tonin", tha lidhur me zbulimin profesori Yuk Yung, gjithashtu një prej pjesëtarëve të skuadrës që kreu zbulimin në fjalë. Që nga viti 1995, astronomët kanë zbuluar rreth 200 ekzoplanetë, duke kapur influencën e tyre te yjet rreth të cilëve orbitojnë. Prania e HD 189733b u zbulua falë studimeve të rrezeve që lëshon Dielli i tij. Duhet shënuar se planeti kalon përpara këtij Dielli çdo 2.2 ditë tokësore.

Analizat e detajuara të gjatësive të valëve të absorbuara nga planeti treguan se atmosfera e tij është e pasur me avuj uji, i cili, për shkak të nxehtësisë së madhe, nuk arrin të kondensohet në re apo në ujë, tha dr. Tinetti, studimi i së cilës është publikuar në revistën shkencore "Nature".

"Uji është e vetmja molekulë që mund të shpjegojë ndryshimet në rrezet e kapura nga dielli i këtij planeti. Megjithëse as që mund të mendohet se në HD 189733b ka apo mund të ketë shenja jete, duke qenë një ambient mjaft i ashpër, zbulimi ynë demonstron se uji mund të ndeshet me shumë më lehtësi në hapësirë nga ç‘mendonim më parë, ndërkohë që metoda që përdorëm gjatë studimit të këtij planeti mund të përdoret në të ardhmen për të zbuluar planetë më miqësorë, karshi jetës e gjallesave", tha dr. Tinetti.

Mendohet se planetët më të përshtatshëm për të mirëpritur jetën janë ata me përmasa relativisht të vogla, e shkëmborë, të ngjashëm me Tokën. Shkencëtarët mendojnë se këta janë shumë më përshtatshëm se gjigandët e gaztë si Jupiteri. Për të bërë të mundur praninë e jetës, gjithashtu pranohet si faktor i detyrueshëm uji në gjendje të lëngshme, kështu që planeti duhet të gjendet në "zonën Goldilok" - jo shumë larg apo shumë pranë Diellit të tij, në mënyrë që uji i pranishëm në të as të mos ngrijë, e as të mos gjendet në formë avujsh.

"Grahali i shenjtë për gjuetarët e sotëm të planetëve është të gjejnë një planet të ngjashëm me Tokën që të ketë njëherësh edhe ujë në atmosferën e tij... Ky zbulim na jep provat se edhe planetë jashtë sistemit tonë diellor mund jenë të përshtatshëm për gjallesat", tha dr. Tinetti.

Planeti HD 189733b vlerësohet të jetë sa 1.15 e masës së Jupiterit, ndërkohë që orbitën rreth Diellit të tij me distancë prej retë 2.8 milion miljesh, afër aq sa duhet për t‘u mbajtur në këtë largësi nga graviteti i yllit, ndërkohë që vetëm përballë yllit qëndron vetëm njëra nga hemisferat. Kjo do të thotë se njëra nga hemisferat është gjatë gjithë kohës nën rrezet e yllit me temperatura që duhet të jenë 1 mijë gradë celsius ose më shumë.

Një gjë e tillë, me shumë gjasa, krijon erëra të stuhishme të cilat lëvizin nga ana e ndriçuar drejt anës së errët të planetit, shpjegoi dr. Tinetti. "Duhen mësuar ende edhe një mijë veçori të tjera mbi këtë planet", vazhdoi astronomia. Zbulimi i pranisë së ujit në planetin HD 189733b u realizua me ndihmën teleskopit hapësinor Spitzer të "Nasa"-s, i cili tashmë konsiderohet prototipi i instrumenteve të ardhshme të hapësirës.

"Zbulimi i ujit në këtë planet na bën të mendojmë se edhe planetë të tjerë në Univers mund të kenë ujë", tha Sean Carey, shkencëtari i qendrës shkencore Spitzer. I të njëjtit mendim ishte edhe Mao-Chang Liang, i po së njëjtës qendër: "Vërtetimi i pranisë së ujit është edhe çelësi i zbulimit të jetës aliene". 

gazeta shqip 13/ 7/ 2007

----------


## Jasmin

> Planeti i ri i ngjashem me token gjendet 120 trillion larg sistemit tone diellor. Kozmonautet amerikane te cilet e zbuluan planetin e ri   ia vune emrin "SuperToka" sepse ngjante me token tone.Ende nuk dihet nese ka njerez ose jo ne ate planet por nese ka ata duhet te jene ndryshe nga ne nese jo do te thote se planeti eshte duke u formuar.Kozmonautet me nje interviste kane thene se ai planet peshon 5 here me shume se Toka
> dhe se eshte e mundur qe ne te te kete uje.


Disa thone se ky planete eshte kloni i Tokes , por nuk dihet ende nese eshte ashtu .Ai planete duket me i erret se Toka,ndersa Toka eshte me me shume drite
(dmth me e ndritshme).Ne planetin e ri shihen edhe disa pjese te bardha ,qe duken si re.

----------


## Borix

Nga kjo distance e larget, asnje vrojtim nuk eshte teresisht i sigurt. Gjithesesi, hipotezat e perpiluara dhe hamendesimet e lidhura jane ne favor te pikave te parashtruar me lart.

E rendesishme eshte qe ekziston nje planet _i ngjashem_ me Token, teksa shumica e planeteve te tjere te zbuluar (edhe ai qe u zbulua dje nga NASA) nuk jane aspak te pershtatshem per jeten komplekse; pra, jo te ngjashem me planetin blu.

----------


## adem_ramadani

dikush esht tu e pshtjell ky planeti i ri a esht si tha ne fillim   qe quhet  581c
apo tash ky esht tjeter planet qe po quhet HD 189733b
ju lutem spjegone a esht fjala per te njejtin planet se ne shkrime ketu po ka shum dallime

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

○ Planeti gjendet 120 trilion milje larg sistemit tone diellor?

qe ketu ta pret entuziazmin ky zbulim 'historik'....

----------


## Dito

Kur e gjeten paradite apo mbasdite se jam kurioz.


*Dito.*

----------


## Borix

> ○ Planeti gjendet 120 trilion milje larg sistemit tone diellor?
> 
> qe ketu ta pret entuziazmin ky zbulim 'historik'....


Entuziazmi pritet, pergjithesisht, kur shuhet injoranca.




> Kur e gjeten paradite apo mbasdite se jam kurioz.


C'thote cerdhja.

----------


## Jasmin

Borix,na fal nuk osht fjala veq per nje planet 120 trillion po ajo osht nje psjese e informates ne lidhje se qka po folum edhe kryesore jom hi ne teme!!!!

----------

